# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Chocolade & hartkloppingen?

## renee_vd

Hallo allemaal,

Geen idee wat het is:
Iedere keer als ik chocolademelk drink warm of koud dan heb ik maagpijn.
Als ik veel chocolade eet of redbull dan krijg ik hardkloppingen in verschillende vormen: de ene keer gaat mijn hart als een gek tekeer, heel snel. De andere keer slaat hij af en toe over maar meestal klopt hij heel hard (niet zo zeer snel dan) maar net alsof het hart uit mijn borstkast spring, je ziet t kloppen dan ook aan de buitenkant van t lichaam en t voelt heel vreemd.
Meestal gaat t allen gepaard met benauwdheid.

Ik vroeg me dus af, is dit een soort allergische reactie op chocolade of caffeine ?

Groetjes

----------

